

Codecademy completes PHP course, ‘ready for prime time’ - rainmaker23
http://venturebeat.com/2013/04/04/codecademy-completes-php-course-ready-for-prime-time/

======
DigitalSea
I'll sit here and patiently wait for the, "But PHP isn't a real programming
language" debate to begin like it always does. This could be a great
opportunity for Codeacademy to teach people how to use PHP correctly instead
of repeating the cycle and contributing to the real PHP problem of bad
developers which isn't necessarily the fault of the language itself.

